# Emmert vise install



## john43 (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of an Emmert vise on my newish bench. I inlet the whole hinge mechanism into the bench face - took a lot of work. Has anyone else done the same? Anyone care to share pics of their Emmerts?


----------



## Docwks (Mar 20, 2008)

I love mine, it's an Emmert prototype. You can see pictures of it on the iron hand website, devoted to Emmert vises.


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

this page help me a lot when I get one (china clone. many years ago - as far as I remember from highland ww)

all the information needed are there 
http://www.mprime.com/Emmert/how_to.htm

fig2 show how the the inside are aligned with the side of the table - because you (like me, used one piece of wood in the vise, take that in consideration too. 








http://www.mprime.com/Emmert/Images/tooltimer-mount-fig2.gif

doing that, it is much easier to use any vise

---

this is my vise. 
inside jaw flush with the side of my workbench (not so bad after the fire in my place)




























------

you can find some good information, videos and pics on google. seek for "emmert vise install"

and please, DO NOT follow the instructions of


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have an Emmert vice (complete) sitting on the floor of my shop for the last 17 years just waiting for me to build and bench to put it in. LOL, am I lazy or what.,


----------



## john43 (Aug 2, 2012)

> I have an Emmert vice (complete) sitting on the floor of my shop for the last 17 years just waiting for me to build and bench to put it in. LOL, am I lazy or what.,
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Mine sat on the garage floor for about the same time 'till I decided to build a bench 'worthy' of the vise. By the way, I paid $35 for mine at an estate sale. Best deal I ever got, hands down!


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you able to swivel the vise installed this way? I am planning to move mine to a new bench I'm about to build. The way it's installed now, it stands about 1 1/4 inches in front of the bench.


----------



## john43 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Are you able to swivel the vise installed this way? I am planning to move mine to a new bench I m about to build. The way it s installed now, it stands about 1 1/4 inches in front of the bench.
> 
> - Steveg1


I am able to swivel the vise up all the way so that the jaws are parallel with the top of the bench. I am also able to rotate the vise in the normal horizontal position and part way but not completely up the swivel until the vise gets mostly above the bench top. I would have to cut away more material from the bench to rotate the vise at every degree of the swivel. This limitation has not been a problem for me so far. I probably won't do anything more unless it begins to interfere with my operations. Hope this answers your question.
John


----------

